# Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?



## Barsch30 (11. Aug. 2009)

HAllo Leute

Kann ich denn den Schmutz, welcher sich am Boden sammelt, nicht auch anders entfernen ???
Oder laufe ich gefahr, dass der Teich irgendwann verschlammt?
Bzw. was passiert denn, wenn ich diesen Bodenablauf weg lassen?

Ich war bis jetzt der Meinung, dass für ein paar Pflanzen und und Weißfische (Rotaugen ect.) ein einfacher Sauerstofffilter, an Technik völlig ausreicht.

Danke


----------



## koifischfan (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

Ich habe so einen Schlammsauger in groß, wie man ihn auch vom Aquarium kennt. Unten eine Art Staubsaugerdüse mit Rollen, ein Müllsäckchen aus Stoff und einen Schlauchanschluß und ein ausziehbarer Stiel.

Wenn ich Wasser nachfüllen muß, nutze ich das gleich. Mache es aber nur einmal monatlich.


----------



## scholzi (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

 Barschli
Ich würde dir für jeden Koi und Goldfischteich so ein Bodenablauf empfehlen
1.er ist nicht teuer
2.Was einfacheres den Schmutz/Kot von unten zu holen gibt es nicht.
3.keine häßlichen Pumpen und Schläuche im Teich!
Wenn du nicht grad ein Naturteich mit Bodengrund haben möchtest, bau so ein Ding ein.
Du kommst da niewieder wirklich ran und wirst es irgendwann bereuen!
Oh Gott...ich kling wie meine Mutter
Was spricht für dich gegen ein Bodenablauf ein Schlammsauger ist teurer!


Barsch30 schrieb:


> Ich war bis jetzt der Meinung, dass für ein paar Pflanzen und und Weißfische (Rotaugen ect.) ein einfacher Sauerstofffilter, an Technik völlig ausreicht.


Naja, das sagst du jetzt und dann stehst du doch vorm Koibecken und kannst nicht nein sagen!:smoki


----------



## marcus18488 (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

Hallo,

ich habe keinen Bodenablauf, war auch Bautechnisch nicht möglich. Nehme eine Pumpe mit einem umgebauten Trichter und hole so den Schlamm ein paar mal im Jahr aus dem Boden raus.
Mein Teich ist auch nicht gerade der kleinste, aber mit normalen PG Rohren (Elektroinstallationsrohren) lässt sich das hervoragend machen. 
Wenn man nicht gerade ein steriles Koischwimmbecken (hat in meinen Augen nicht viel mit Teich zu tun) haben will, geht es auch ohne, sonst würden auch tausende Teiche von grossen Herstellern überhaupt nicht funktionieren.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## koifischfan (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

Mir fällt der Name wieder ein: UBBINK CleanMagic


----------



## scholzi (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

klar geht das auch ohne BA aber so ein Ding kost ca. 30€ plus Verrohrung...
Da stell ich mich nicht 2 mal im Jahr hin und saug Schlamm ab!
Es muß ja kein steriles Koibecken werden, aber ein "schlammfreier" Teich.


----------



## Digicat (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

Deinen Worten, Robert, ist nix hinzu zufügen 

Ich würde auch immer einen Bodenablauf bei einem neuen Teich einplanen .
Und wie Robert schon sagte ..... kostet nicht die Welt und ist, wenn man schon mal den Boden absaugen will, viel praktischer 

Allerdings als kleine Einschränkung .... nur wirkungsvoll in einem Schwerkraftfiltersystem  wo der Schmoder gleich aus dem Teich entfernt wird.


----------



## CoolNiro (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*



> Da stell ich mich nicht 2 mal im Jahr hin und saug Schlamm ab!
> Es muß ja kein steriles Koibecken werden, aber ein "schlammfreier" Teich.



Im gesunden Naturteich (auch mit Fischen) löst sich,
aufgrund der Aktivität der Bakterien der Mulm am
Boden von alleine, steigt nach oben und wandert
in den Skimmer. 

Ein Bodenablauf, der diesen natürlichen Zyklus und
von vornherein die Ansiedlung der Bakterien am Teich-
grund verhindert macht also nur Sinn, wenn den
Bakterien eine entsprechend große Ansiedlungs-
fläche in einer Filteranlage zur Verfügung steht
um sich "ums Wasser zu kümmern".

@ Barsch30: willst du einen technisch aufwendigen
Fischpool oder einen sich selbst regulierenden
Naturteich mit Fischen?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

Wenn Du keinen Bodenablauf baust und hättest später gern einen... dann hast Du nen großes Problem, das praktisch einem fast kompletten Neubau  gleicht. 

Baust Du aber einen Bodenablauf, den Du ggf. später doch nicht nutzt, dann hast Du relativ geringe Kosten und immer die Option den Bodenablauf zu nutzen. 

Ein (stromsparendes) Schwerkraftsystem lässt sich ohne Bodenablauf kaum machen. 

Auch das NG System (Stichwort Zielpunktansaugung) arbeitet ja im Prinzip mit Bodenabläufen, nur das dort die Schläuche oder Rohre über der Folie liegen und getrant werden müssen. 

Für mich also keine Frage beim Neubau auf jedenfall einen Bodenablauf mit einzuplanen.  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Barsch30 (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

Ich denke NAturteich bedeutet, dass er ohne Folie usw auskommen sollte !!??

An und für sich ziehlt der Bau des Teiches auf eine schöne Grünanlage ab, besetzt mit ein paar Weißfischen.


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

Servus __ Barsch

Naturteich steht auch für einen Teich mit Folie aber ohne oder ganz wenig  Technik ...
also durch einen sehr großen Pflanzenbestand soll sich ein natürliches Gleichgewicht einstellen.
Einschränkung ... kein übermäßiger Fischbesatz ... sonst wird das über kurz oder lang nicht funktionieren  außer man macht des öfteren einen Teilwasserwechsel 

Siehe auch in diesem Forum besonders aber diesen Thread


----------



## thias (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Im gesunden Naturteich (auch mit Fischen) löst sich,
> aufgrund der Aktivität der Bakterien der Mulm am
> Boden von alleine, steigt nach oben und wandert
> in den Skimmer. ...


 
... das verstehe ich nich :shock
Also bei mir sinkt der Mulm immer nach unten und steigt nie nach oben, es sei denn er wird durchs baden aufgewirbelt. Aber auch dann ist er nach ein paar Stunden wieder unten. 
Was nach oben steigt sind Algen mit Sauerstoffüberproduktion.

Auch in einem Naturteich entsteht unten eine Mulmschicht, die, wenn sie dicker wird keinen Sauerstoff mehr bekommt und in Fäulnis übergeht (was dann so unangenehm stinkt.

Ein natürlicher Teich hat natürlich  keinen Bodenablauf, aber er verlandet dadurch nach etlichen Jahren.


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

Servus Thias

Wie du ja weißt hatte ich ja auch einen Schwimmteich mit einer betonierten Sohle auf der Folie (siehe den Link in meiner Sig "Mein erster Schwimm-Teichbau").

Der Mulm sank tatsächlich ab, aber als die Sommersonne auf den Teich geschienen hat, trieben immer wieder Algenbüschel mit Mulm auf der Oberfläche. Es stank teuflisch :crazy. Nur leider ließen sich diese "Mulm/Algenbüschel" nicht abkeschern, sondern sie sind zerfallen und sanken darauf hin wieder zu Boden oder sie waren im Einzugsbereich des Skimmers.

Muß aber erwähnen das ich keine BA`s im Teich verplant habe, besser gesagt der Teichbauer (Gala-Betrieb). War eigentlich ein Baumangel .

Also kann ich Andy recht geben mit dem aufsteigen des Mulms


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

Hallo Thias,

bei mir hat sich die letzten 2 Wochen fast der ganze Bodenmulm
an die Oberfläche begeben. Mit dem richtigen Kescher (hab das
Wolf System http://www.garten1.de/teiche-und-zubehoer/kescher/p10654_wolf-kescher-feinm.html ) 
geht das super, seit einer Woche hat das 
aber der Oase SwimSkim 25 (getunt mit Strumpfhose statt Filterschwamm)
übernommen. Jetzt kommt so gut wie nix mehr hoch und der Grund
sieht fast aus wie "neu". Gestunken hat der Mulm gar nicht.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht was Du als Bodengrund im Schwimmbereich
hast. Meiner Meinung nach klappt das nur mit Kiesgrund, da sich
darin die Bakterien ansiedeln, die bei hoher Temperatur für die
Gasentwicklung verantwortlich sind um die Mulmpolster (meist
Handteller groß) aufsteigen zu lassen. Es hat ca. 3-4 Jahre
gedauert bis sich alles einspielt. Der Teich ist jetzt 8 Jahre alt
und hat keinen Zulauf, so wie mein Vorgartenteich.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

Servus Andy

Bin zwar nicht Thias, aber ...

Ich hatte eine Betonplatte ... keinen Bodengrund, weder Schotter, Kies noch Sand ...

Und trotzdem sind, wie du geschrieben hast, handtellergroße Mulmstücke aufgetrieben.


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

hallo Helmut,

ist ja noch besser, da hab ich leider keine Erfahrungswerte,
da alle meine Teiche Kiesgrund haben (gefällt mir einfach
besser und auch die Kois haben was zum ablutschen und
spielen nicht aus Langeweile mit den Pflanzen  )

Gruß
Andy


----------



## brummer (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

Moin,

gibt es keine Nachteile bei einem Bodenablauf?
Verstopfung? Undichtigkeit?

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Barsch30 (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

Ok ich verstehe. Einen solchen NAturteich stelle ich mir eben vor. Das Abschöpfen sollte bei solch einem kleinen Teich ja kein Problem sein. 

Die einzigste Technik die ich verwenden werde, ist eine Sauerstoffpumpe. Ich denke das diese im Hochsomme schon notwendig ist.

Danke


----------



## ebo (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

Plane dir einen Bodenablauf ein. Das kostet wirklich max. 50 Euro. Wenn du dann der Meinung bist dass du den nicht brauchst, mache einen Stopfen auf den BA und die Rohre.

Wenn du dann später doch einen Bodenablauf möchtet, hast du schon einen.

Und wenn du Fischbesatz hast brauchst du einen Filter oder einen jahrelang eingelaufenen Teich mit entsprechendem biologischem Gleichgewicht, den du aber mit Fischbesatz wieder zerstörst.
Rotfedern oder Schleien sind keine kleinen Fische. 
Überprüfe einfach wöchentlich deine Wasserwerte und du kannst feststellen, ob und wann sich ein biologisches Gleichgewicht einstellt.


----------



## scholzi (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

....


Barsch30 schrieb:


> Die einzigste Technik die ich verwenden werde, ist eine Sauerstoffpumpe. Ich denke das diese im Hochsomme schon notwendig ist.


Warum.....
In einem gut bepflanzten Naturteich kann durch Pflanzen die Sauerstoffsättigung sogar über 100% betragen, das schafft man mit einer Luftpumpe nie.
Im Gegenteil, man könnte den Sauerstoffgehalt sogar durch die entstehende Wasserbewegung senken.


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

Ich stimme ebo voll und ganz zu. 

Auch den Airbag haben die meisten im Auto hoffentlich noch nie gebraucht. Wenn man ihn aber braucht ist es schön zu wissen das man einen hat. 

Das Geld würd ich auf jeden Fall investieren. 

Wolf


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

Hat ein BA bei einem Naturteich mit Kiesgrund
wirklich Sinn?


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

Wenn Du wirklich Naturteich als Pflanzenteich mit minimalem (paar __ Moderlieschen oder so) oder ganz ohne Fischbesatz definierst, dann eher nicht. 
Da sich die Zeiten und wünsche aber ändern und es immer sein kann, das man dann doch mal gerne Fische halten will und filtern muss.... dann macht er auch bei Kiesböden Sinn 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## ebo (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

Sinn oder Unsinn.

50 Euro und man ist flexibel. Er kann ihn ja tot legen. Aber für den Fall der Fälle hat er einen Bodenablauf.

Nachträglich einen BA zu installieren wird deutlich teurer und umständlicher.


----------



## simon (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

hallo zusammen
und was kommt nach dem bodenablauf für 50€??
gruss simon


----------



## ebo (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

Nicht mehr als ohne BA.


----------



## scholzi (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

entweder ein Schwerkraftfilter oder einfach nur ne Pumpenkammer!
Die Pumpenkammer hat den Vorteil, dass die Pumpe relativ weit oben sitzt und trotzdem von unten saugt(Pumpenreinigung) und bei Defekten an Schlauch oder Filter, nicht gleich den Teich leer pumpt!


----------



## ebo (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

So sieht es aus. Pumpemkammer kostet allerdings nochmal 100 Euro. Und mit der kann man dann auch in einen gepumpten Filter.


----------



## simon (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

hallo
das war ja die frage
also ist es nicht getan mit nem bodenablauf für 50€
sondern man braucht auch noch einige meter kg rohr+bögen,eine betonplatte+betonwände oder gemauert,zusätzlichen platz für eben diesen pumpenschacht
und das alles um es dann nicht zu nutzen??
für mich ist das platz,zeit+geldverschwendung
schönen abend noch
gruss simon


----------



## ebo (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

Bei den 50 Euro ist das KG - Rohr und die Bögen schon dabei. Und zumindest ich sprach von vorsoglich legen und dann tot legen. D.h. Pumpenkammer etc. kann man bei Bedarf später installieren.
Betonwände? Gemauert? Betonplatte? 
Das erkläre mir doch mal bitte.

Ev. habe ich meinen BA ja falsch eingebaut. Ich habe ihn am Teichboden gerade eingesetzt und dann mit Beton fixiert. Gemauert, Betonwände oder eine Betonplatte Fehlanzeige.
BA=20 Euro
1 KG Bogen 1,50 ( ca. 6 Bögen )
1 KG Rohr (1m) 4 Euro ( ca. 4m )
Kunststoffkleber 6 Euro

Und zum Platz der Pumpenkammer.
Eine Pumpenkammer braucht ca. 60x60x60cm Platz. Die steht mit der Oberkante ca. 5cm über Teichniveu. Holz drüber, Blumenkübel drauf und fertig.


----------



## simon (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

hallo ebo
mit mauern meinte ich die pumpenkammer.
irgentwohin muss ja das kg rohr gehn.
auch 60x60x60 is reine verschwendung um sie ungenutzt zu verballern  dann lieber das mit ran annen teich.
ich pers.hab ja nix gegen bodenabläufe,aber warum was einbauen was man nicht nutzt.
warum nen ba in die folie(auch immer kleines undichtigkeits risiko)das er sich dann mit dreck vollsetzt,der dann da rumgammelt,wenn man ihn nicht benutzten will.
ich muss auch nicht jeden ratschlag verstehn
ich finde es unsinnig und gut is
schönen abend noch
gruss simon


----------



## ebo (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf....unbedingt nötig?*

Ich habe eine fertige Pumpenkammer mit 3 110er Muffen. Skimmer und 2 BA.

Also nix mauern 

Und wieder. Über Sinn oder Unsinn müssen wir nicht diskutieren. Ich kenne 1000 Sachen, und du sicher auch, wo wir schon mal 50 Euro für wirklich unsinnigen Kram ausgegeben haben.

Da ist ein BA gut angelegt. Und wenn man den dann tot legt und oben drauf zum Schutz noch abdeckt ( Eimer,Wanne ) kommt auch kein Schmutz.

Mir ist das aber auch egal  Jeder gibt halt Ratschläge. Der eine dafür, der andere dagegen.

Das sind Erfahrungen die man machen muss. Ich für meinen Teil habe 4 Teiche gebaut. Die ersten 2 ohne BA. Die beiden letzten dann mit BA`s.

Und sollte ich noch einen 5. Teich bauen. Nie wieder ohne BA. Egal ob Natur oder Künstlich.

Wenn wir allerdings zur Frage von Barsch30 kommen ob der BA unbedingt nötig ist eine kurze Antwort: Nein nicht nötig.


----------

